# Excalibur



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

Excalibur, is it really worth the money?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Never owned a sword before.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I owned one and it did a great job,I just found it took up to much room and I didn't cut enough sheet goods to give up all that floor space.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, if you can pull it from the stone!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Gopher is inquiring about the scroll saw I think.

I will say that some marquetry specialists like to have a
scroll saw with as deep a throat as they can find,
and the Excaliber 30" model appeals to some of
those artisans.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Well….. If it is the cross cut, I have used mine almost daily for 10 years, with out a hitch. I am about to add an automated fence to mine. It does take up space, as A1jim points out, but if you have the space, go big. they all take about the same footprint.

If we ARE talking about the scroll saw. I don't know.

If the sword…. Depends on if you can get it out of the rock or not.. by the time I got mine out, there was already a parlement so turned out to be a lot of extra work, with out much benefit, so it sits in the closet now.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Is it for sale ?? IE we need to know which product you are talking about . . .


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

if you are into scrolling, the excalibur is worth it. But you can get buy with lesser saws quite well. The biggest advantage is the tilting head, it is the only saw with that feature.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

"Excalibur, is it really worth the money?"

King Arthur would say YES


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got the 21" and I love the tilting head. Great saw, have yet to even look at another. Gave up my sword when I got my 1911 (easier to carry on the harley, much more efficient, doesnt require sharpening or blood removal after use). Never used the cross cut sled.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

I was asking about the scroll saw, and I thank all for there replies.
I also enjoy a good laugh, I should have explained better.
Also, as soon as I cane get Merlin to conjer up a wad of cash, I'll be getting one,
because the wife isn't being very helpful on this one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it worth the money?
As with just about anything one purchases, it depends on the buyer.
I do not currently own an Excaliber scroll saw.
I doubt I ever will.
If I ever when the lottery though (and I don't even play), there would be a brand spanking new 30" in my shop as soon as possible.


----------



## sweetsaw (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, I really like mine.EX21


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't own and excaliber, but I do own a 26in. RBI. Believe it or not, my wife talked me into it. I love it when I use it. The extra throut depth is great. The problem is that I don't use it as often as I use to. When I bought it, it was worth the money because I used it all the time. I have no regrets for buying it but, if I had to do it again, I would have to think long and hard about how much time I would spend on it.


----------



## TROUT (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought my wife one for Christmas (EX30) and it is worth every penny! The wife had a dewalt for several years and there is absolutely no comparison!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Gopher. Yes, it is worth the price. I have the 30" model and I love it. It's the best tool in my shop. You can see it on my workshop page. It has just about every feature a scroll sawyer could want and more! No, i don't work for them. I had to pay nealy twice as much for one here in Norway as you would pay in Canada or the US, but it's still worth it! I suggest you check out it's many features, they are all well thought thru for ease of use and increased productivity.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

We have had 2 dewalts and a Hegner. Excalliber beats them both hands down.


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

YES! It is so much smoother than say a Dewalt. I got to try several saws from a cheap Skill to the Dewalt and after considering all I bought the EX21. I use it for many of the cuts I used to do with a band saw because of its accuracy. Also has the advantage of my being able to sit while I cut. 
HTH,
Mark


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I think it is definitely worth the price. I had a DeWalt for nearly 15 years and when I got my Excalibur, my level of scroll sawing went much higher. My partner Keith says the same thing. It is a wonderful saw to have and between the easy blade change, tilting head and smooth cutting, it is an all around winner! Ray from Seyco is also the best! You should check out buying one from him if you can because he makes sure you are happy no matter what. I live in Nova Scotia and he has helped me several times. Everyone can vouch for his first class customer service, whether you purchased the saw from him or not.

Good luck! I hope you decide to go with it! 

Sheila


----------



## JSquare (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a 30" EX and yes - it is definitely worth the money.


----------

